# Very Worried



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

Our hananese Loki is 10 weeks old and we have had him two weeks. Yesterday he became lethargic. He was no better today. My husband took him to the vet this morning. He does not have parvovirus, or any type of parasite or worm. They cannot find anything wrong and have now given him a blood transfusion. They told us it was a 50/50 chance of surviving the night. Has anyone else experienced this with a new pup?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They can't find anything wrong, but gave him a blood transfusion? Is he bleeding internally? They had to have found something. Did he get into anything toxic?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome , that is really sad. They didn't say why the transfusion?


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh - how awful for you all....what a worry
Max and I are sending hugs and prayers your way and hope that Loki gets better


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome. I am sorry to hear this. Did you contact the breeder? 

I'm sorry I don't have an answer for you but I am hoping things turn around for you.

hugs and kisses to the fur kid.....xoxo


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

No they did not. I think the transfusion was because they couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

Breeder said all other five pups are fine. Ours is the only one with trouble. Breeder is very reputable and is at a loss as well. What congenital defects do these dogs have?


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness  I hope that things stabilize. Please keep us posted as we are now worried along with you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Checking in. Have you heard anything?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! I am so sorry to read this... I can't figure out why they would do a blood transfusion if they didn't know what was wrong!??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hoping to hear some better news today,


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good thoughts to Loki and your family. I hope you get some positive news today.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sending prayers to your new pup. I think the vet was being proactive sometimes its better to treat with something than to not do anything at all.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear your little one is sick. Hope Loki is improving and is soon well.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

so sorry.......any news?


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

Loki died a few hours ago. My girls are devastated. He was their Christmas present.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So very sorry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO sorry.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry!

Do the vets know what caused this?!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're all here so sad for your loss.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs.......


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

So so sorry for your loss - no words we can offer to comfort you and your girls now but know that we are all thinking of you and sending big hugs ...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, I am so very sorry...  does the vet have any answers??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My condolences.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh. I am so sorry. This is so sad.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm very very sorry to hear this......hugs to you and your family <3


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, with the vet giving a blood transfusion it almost sounds like they were some what treating for HGE. But they should have first put him on IV's with heavy doses of antibiotics. Again so sorry for your lose


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Our hearts go out to you. These little guys worm their way into our hearts VERY quickly and a loss like this is just terrible. SO sorry!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh no!! what a horrible loss. There are no words. Sorry...i just can't imagine how devastated you all must be!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry! How heartbreaking.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so very sorry. Big big hugs to you!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible time for all of you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh my God. I am so sorry to hear about your loss. So tragic


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

:sorry:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh,I'm so very sorry to hear your very sad news.Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is terrible-I am so very sorry!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very hard thing your going through and we are here to help. Hugs &#128546;

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. The same thing happened when I was a little girl the puppy was only at our home for about a week. Hope you are feeling okay.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't have the words for you. Just know that I care and hope you are able to go on and comfort your girls.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

So sad. Hugs...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is so devastating! I can't imagine the pain you're all in. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you! I'm sooo sorry! My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am just so sorry for you and your family. My thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...there are no words.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG...how terrible for you! My heart goes out to you and your family.....


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wounder if the vet ever figured out what was the matter with the puppy? It is so sad.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of your puppy.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry, just no words...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry  did they suspect he ingested anything possibly toxic when you weren't looking? Even a pill that falls to the floor is very dangerous to a pet. I am really so sorry this happened

Kara


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

Just to give you an update, Lokis breeder gave us a new dog yesterday. We are happy to welcome Charlie. My girls are thrilled. Thanks for all your kind thoughts.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I know you miss Lokis and I'm so sorry you lost her. I'm happy about Charlie, pictures please!


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't figure out how to put the picture in the post yet. So I've put him in my profile pic.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So happy for you and your family.

Did you ever find out what was wrong with Lokis?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Puppy is so adorable!! Is he black and tan??


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

He is. The breeder called it phantom. Anyone know what that means?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TeeItUp said:


> Just to give you an update, Lokis breeder gave us a new dog yesterday. We are happy to welcome Charlie. My girls are thrilled. Thanks for all your kind thoughts.


I'm so glad to hear this! It is a shame what happened to your first pup, but I'm sure you and the girls will fall in love with this one quickly!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TeeItUp said:


> He is. The breeder called it phantom. Anyone know what that means?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


A phantom is like a ghost, which seems like a funny name for a mostly black puppy. On the other hand, a lot of breeders use "themes" for each litter. So if she were using "Phantom of the Opera" or something as the theme for the litter, that might be why she chose that name for him.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Phantom is a coloration pattern, I know there are phantom poodles..this from the web

"The term "phantom poodle" does not refer to a specific breed or size of poodle, only to its color and markings. Phantom poodles are bi-colored, with the same markings as a Doberman. That is, they have a lighter color appearing on their "eyebrows," muzzle and throat, legs and feet and below their tail. For a dog to be classified as a phantom it must have all the markings of a Dobie. Phantom poodles come in various color combinations. Black can be combined with apricot, brown, cream, gray, red and silver. Brown and red can both be combined with apricot"


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

He is such a Cutie!!! we are getting our new puppy in February!! we can exchange some notes as we go along  How old is Charlie now?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to Charlie! I'm happy to hear you brought some sunshine into your home after the sadness of losing Loki.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad to hear your good news.For some reason I can't see your pics,but I am sure he is lovely!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> Phantom is a coloration pattern, I know there are phantom poodles..this from the web
> 
> "The term "phantom poodle" does not refer to a specific breed or size of poodle, only to its color and markings. Phantom poodles are bi-colored, with the same markings as a Doberman. That is, they have a lighter color appearing on their "eyebrows," muzzle and throat, legs and feet and below their tail. For a dog to be classified as a phantom it must have all the markings of a Dobie. Phantom poodles come in various color combinations. Black can be combined with apricot, brown, cream, gray, red and silver. Brown and red can both be combined with apricot"


Interesting. I've never heard that term in relation to Havanese, though.

I thought she meant the breeder was calling the PUPPY "Phantom"... not the COLOR! :brick: ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is a cutie pie. Maybe some one can help you with the pictures.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry about the first pup. Did they figure out what happened? I can't see the pic, hoping for more.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! That's wonderful!! You may have to be careful not to experience emotional whiplash! Really, it kind of sounded like you are having a few mixed emotions when you said, "The girls are thrilled." Here's hoping that this is all good for all of you. Wish I could see a picture.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is adorable. Similar coloring to my Fred!


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

TeeItUp said:


> I can't figure out how to put the picture in the post yet. So I've put him in my profile pic.


You can upload a picture by doing a "post a reply" not a " quick reply" and when you scroll down there is manage attachments button..hope this helps...waiting to see more pictures of charlie.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So happy for you and the girls. Enjoy your new little one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad you're back and hope to see some pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Very sorry to learn about Loki's passing. I hope the breeder could offer some words of support.
Many happy years with Charlie.


----------



## TeeItUp (Dec 20, 2012)

*Pics*

Let's see if this picture comes through this time. To answer your questions: both vets did every test known and found nothing. They both decided that it could liver shunt or something congenital that should have happened well before six weeks. We must have been a little fighter.

We can tell a big difference in size of Charlie and Loki and playfulness. You all have been such a big help and thanks for the info on what phantom means. I sure hope this pic comes through.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is really cute!!

:welcome:

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I can see the picture in your post. Charlie is very adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he's adorable!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooooooh! He's a real cutie-patootie!!!! Let yourself relax and really enjoy him!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so happy for you !


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread and am so sorry about Loki. What a devastating loss! I know your cute little "phantom" will help heal your hearts. Very interesting markings!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. The new pup is sweet and similar pattern of markings to my girl. I love the light eyebrows; they look great when you put it up in a top knot. Resist the urge to cut them short!


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

my puppy became lethargic the day he lost his tooth, but yours it too young for that , I think...


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Charlie is beautiful! I hope he brings your family years of companionship and JOY!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I just now read this post. What a sad event for your family but I'm glad that you have Charlie and that he is healthy. He's definitely a cutie!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

This was just heart breaking! That sweet Charlie will always be extra special to you because he has helped you through this hard time.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*So very sorry for your loss, our prays are with you and your family, im sitting here with tears in my eyes *


----------

